# SUCCESS!!!!!!



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

This is Cody AKA "STRAIGHT DOWN THE PIPE"
sorry tex, this one took quite a beating........ But it'll make a sweet fan mount!


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice work Cody!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Chet...is that your son? WOW !! :shock:

He's _almost_ not dragging it......congrats..!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Good job buddy! 8)


----------



## MudInBlood (Apr 10, 2008)

Nice job


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats to you cody. nice job.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Congrats! Very cool!


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

actually he's my sons older brother. But a guy coouldnt ask for a better huntin buddy!!!!!!
I love him to death, and man can he shoot!!!!!


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool! You lucky bastage! 8)


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

chet said:


> actually he's my *sons older brother*. But a guy coouldnt ask for a better huntin buddy!!!!!!
> I love him to death, and man can he shoot!!!!!


Wouldn't that still be your son?  Sorry I am easily confused, maybe it was my brothers older son. I don't know, I am just dumb.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

let me try to explain.....

He is basically my step son..... other than the fact I never married his mother.
Luckily she realizes how important Cody and I are to each other.
Make sense?


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Just saw this pic on roughin it. Congrats


----------

